# Is Daisy eating enough?



## HappyPalace (May 8, 2012)

Hi everyone.  I have a question about Daisy's formula intake.  This is what we've recorded since we brought her home:

 9 days = 17 oz.
10 days = 14 oz.
11 days = 17 oz.
12 days = 16 oz.
13 days = 16 oz.
14 days = 12.5 oz.
15 days = 13 oz.
16 days = 13 oz.
17 days = 14.7 oz.
18 days = 15 oz.
19 days = 13.25 oz.
20 days = 5 oz. at breakfast

We have some hay in her stall & we've put out lamb grower in her pen.  We know she nibbles at the straw & hay in her stall.  Is she drinking enough milk replacer?  My book says she should be taking 6-8 oz. 4 times a day.  That would be 24-32 oz.  Is it because she's such a little girl?

She's very active, runs, jumps, hops & does all things adorable little lamb.  Her eyes are bright.  I haven't seen her poop, but my daughter said it looks okay - it's not runny.  As long as she's acting okay, should I assume she's getting enough?  

When should I put out loose mineral for her?  Do I also need a salt block?  We haven't put a water bucket with her because I don't want her to fill her tummy with water and then not take her bottle.  Is that okay, or a stupid newbie move?

Thanks for your gracious help and understanding.


----------



## Hillsvale (May 8, 2012)

I just weaned our bottle baby... obviously a pig because he is about 5 pounds heavier that the lambs more than a month older!

We followed the instructions on the bag for a bit but he always seemed hungry, when we had almost killed 15 kilos of milk we determined the little brat was getting 12 cups a day! 

Anyway my two cents is that if she seems good she probably is.


----------



## Southdown (May 13, 2012)

It sounds like she is fine.  At least you're not overfeeding like I did and causing scours.  
I think as long as she is putting on weight and her wrinkles are filling out, it is good.

(I have an ewe named Daisy too.  She had twins.)


----------

